# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Παπάκι με αδυναμία στήριξης στα πόδια του

## ZETAPEL

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα!
Καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια για την ιστοσελίδα σας, πιστεύω πως επιτελεί σπουδαίο έργο καθώς στην Ελλάδα ως γνωστόν δεν υπάρχουν πολλές διαθέσιμες πληροφορίες για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους ούτε βέβαια και για τους γιατρούς τους.

Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω κι εγώ το πρόβλημά μου, μήπως και κάποιος από τα μέλη έχει παρόμοια εμπειρία..
Μένω στην επαρχία, σε νησί των Κυκλάδων.
Έχω βρει ένα παπάκι (το εικονιζόμενο στο προφίλ μου), πιθανώς Πεκίνου και περίπου ενός μήνα (ελαφρώς ξεπεταγμένο δηλαδή), το οποίο ήταν δίχως μάνα και αδέρφια, κοντά σε μία λίμνη..Το πήραμε με τον άντρα μου να το μεγαλώσουμε λίγο (γιατί στην περιοχή υπάρχουν πολλές γάτες, σκύλοι αλλά και κορώνες- τα μαύρα πουλιά που τρώνε πουλάκια) και το βάλαμε σε ένα δωμάτιο του σπιτιού μας (που δε χρησιμοποιούμε) σε έναν περιορισμένο χώρο με μπόλικο άχυρο και σόμπα (για να έχει ζέστη). Το έχουμε περίπου 4 ημέρες.
Ενώ τις δύο πρώτες ημέρες στεκόταν στα ποδαράκια του κι έτρωγε, τις τελευταίες δύο έχει κάτσει και δεν μπορεί να σηκωθεί, ούτε να πάει στο φαγητό του δε μπορεί..
Είναι σαν ανάπηρο, ενώ όταν το σηκώνω λίγο τα κουνάει, αν και πρησμένα.Φαίνεται ότι ξαφνικά έγινε αδύναμο και όλο κοιμάται. Βέβαια το καλό είναι ότι τρώει και πίνει, αφού του τα έχω όλα μπροστά του, ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να περπατάει.Απ'ότι διάβασα στο διαδίκτυο, μάλλον το πρόβλημά του είναι διατροφικό. Εγώ του έδινα να τρώει ντοματούλες, μαρούλι, σπαστό καλαμπόκι και λίγο φύραμα (που δεν το προτιμούσε)..όμως έμαθα ότι χρειαζόταν οπωσδήποτε πρωτεϊνες, κι έτσι από χθες του δίνω γατοτροφή και αυγό (μου τα είπαν από την εταιρεία ANIMA για τα άγρια πουλιά).Επίσης, του δίνω και νιασίνη (Βιταμίνη 3) από το στόμα σε μορφή ένεσης (χωρίς τη σύριγγα εννοείται) αλλά και λίγο αντιβίωση με βιταμίνες στο νεράκι του...Στεναχωριέμαι πολύ και εδώ που μένω κανένας κτηνίατρος δεν ξέρει κάτι επ'αυτού. 
Ίσως να είστε η μοναδική μου βοήθεια για τον μικρό μου φίλο..

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γεωργία καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας . Δεν γνωρίζω τι να σου απαντήσω , ομως πιστεύω στην ΑΝΙΜΑ ξέρουν καλά . Προσπάθησε μήπως βρεις κανένα τηλέφωνο από το ΕΚΠΑΖ στην Αίγινα , εκεί έχουν φιλοξενήσει παρόμοια πτηνά και γνωρίζουν . Μακάρι να συνέλθει το μικρούλι .

----------


## jk21

Γεωργια καλως ηρθες στην παρεα 

Αυτο που υποπτευθηκαν μαλλον απο την ΑΝΙΜΑ και υποθετω σου προτεινανε την Β3  ειναι η διογκωση που αναφερεις 

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/poultr...ies-in-poultry




> Deficiency produces enlargement of the tibiotarsal joint, valgus-varus bowing of the legs, poor feathering, and dermatitis on the head and feet.





> Ducks and turkeys with a niacin deficiency show a severe bowing of the legs and an enlargement of the hock joint


θελω να ειχαμε μια εικονα της στασης και των ποδιων του , γιατι υπαρχει και το προβλημα των splayed legs που οφειλεται σε ελλειψη ασβεστιου ή δυσαπορροφησης του  αλλα και καποια αλλα με προβληματα στα ποδια λογω αλλων βιταμινων Β 

Διαβασε το θεμα αυτο  *Anima Strath*αν ηθελες , θα σου προτεινα να το αγορασεις  και επισης αν δεις οτι τρωει τονο απο κονσερβα , εστω πολτοποιημενο , να του δινεις λιγο καθε μερα 

Αν θες να μπεις και σε διαδικασια να εκανες καποια αυγοτροφη , θα σου προτεινα αυτη  *Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*στην οποια θα μπορουσες να προσθεσεις στην παρασκευη της και πολτοποιημενο τονο , που ειναι ιδανικη πηγη Β3

----------


## ZETAPEL

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σας,θα ψαξω αυριο κιολας το anima strath και θα φτιαξω σημερα την αυγοτροφη.Το παπακι δε στεκεται,για να το βγαλω φωτογραφια,απλα καθεται σα να κλωσαει..Το απογευμα παντως κολυμπησε σε μια λεκανη με νερο που του εβαλα και εκανε δυο τρια βηματακια καθιστο (οχι ορθιο)...Επισης το εβγαλα εξω στον ηλιο και το ταισα σαλιγκαρια,με τα οποια ξετρελαθηκε.Θα εχω νεοτερα αυριο..Και παλι σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες

----------


## jk21

Θελω να προσπαθησεις να το κρατησεις να στεκονται ισα ισα τα ποδια του απο κατω ,να δουμε αν μπορει να τα στηριξει ή μηπως απλα απο μονο του παιρνει ως συνηθεια αυτη τη θεση .Eπισης την διογκωση που αναφερεις

----------


## ZETAPEL

Εντάξει, θα το βγάλω αύριο φωτογραφία κρατώντας το κάπως σε στάση όρθια. Καλό βράδυ

----------


## ZETAPEL

Καλημέρα και πάλι,

παρακάτω επισυνάπτω (εάν τα καταφέρω) πρωινές φωτογραφίες από το παπάκι...Στη μία φωτογραφία το κρατάω λίγο όρθιο με τα χέρια μου και στις άλλες φαίνονται καθαρά τα πρησμένα ποδαράκια του...Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν τα ανοίγει, είναι μονίμως λυγισμένα ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι ίσια...Ούτε σπασμένα είναι...

----------


## ZETAPEL

Μάλλον δεν μπορώ να επισυνάψω τις φωτογραφίες μου, έχω εγγραφεί στο photobucket, έχω αποθηκεύσει 6 φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν τις φορτώνει στη σελίδα...δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω..

----------


## ZETAPEL



----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες Γεωργία στο φόρουμ. 

Εύχομαι καλυτερεύσει το παπάκι σας.

----------


## jk21

Θα προσεξεις οτι εχει ηδη κατι σαν διογκωση κατω απο το πελμα .Ειτε διατροφικοι παραγοντες (ελλειψη βιτ Α ) ειτε και βακτηριο απο μονο του , εχει δημιουργησει μαλλον ποδοδερματιτιδα ..

Εχεις παρει το anima strath ; αν οχι , τοτε θελω να παρεις το mutavit   ή αν δεν υπαρχει γρηγορα διαθεσιμο , να μου πεις ποιες πολυβιταμινες βρισκεις να σου πω ποια κανει 


Eπισης θελω απο φαρμακειο να παρεις augmentin αντιβιωση αλλα θελω να μου πεις πρωτα το βαρος του πουλιου , για να δω ποια συσκευασια χρειαζεσαι και να υπολογισω την δοση

----------


## ZETAPEL

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Του δινω ηδη combivit και bremamox (πολυ λιγο) στο νερο του ενω στο φαγητο του του βαζω νιασινη και λιγο vibramicyn...επισης σημερα του εδωσα και μαγγανιο..στο φαγητο.Τρωει παντως αρκετα.Πιστευεις πως δεν εχει να κανει με τη νιασινη??και τα ποδαρακια του γιατι δεν ισιωνουν??Τι αλλο πρεπει να του δωσω;;

----------


## ZETAPEL

Ξεχασα να σου πω πως ειναι περιπου 400 γρ.σε βαρος

----------


## ZETAPEL

Καταφερα να μιλησω με εναν πτηνιατρο στο εξωτερικο (μεσω μιας ιστοσελιδας) και μου ειπε οτι μαλλον εχει βακτηριακη λοιμωξη στα ποδια του (συχνο φαινομενο στα παπακια) και οτι πρεπει να του δινω δοξυκυκλινη (πιθανολογωντας οτι εχει τα δυο πιο συχνα βακτηρια,μυκοπλασμα ή χλαμυδοφιλα) σε δοση 25-50mg/kg καθημερινα απο το στομα ή 60-100mg/kg ενδομυικα εβδομαδιαια. Ευτυχως του εδινα ηδη vibramycin αλλα λιγο..τωρα λεω να αυξησω τη δοση..δεν εχω και πολλες επιλογες,θα τα δωσω ολα για ολα για το παπακι μου.

----------


## jk21

Σωστα σου ειπε για τη βακτηριακη λοιμωξη (το ιδιο εννοουμε ... δες για bumblefoot https://www.backyardchickencoops.com...ot-In-Chickens  ) απλα δεν συμφωνω οτι εκεινα που σου ανεφερε ειναι τα πιο συχνοτερα αλλα υπαρχει και ο σταφυλοκοκκος (επιδερμικος αλλα και χρυσιζων σε δυσκολοτερες περιπτωσεις ) και σε καποιες περιπτωσεις και το e coli  και θα ηθελα να δωσεις συνδιασμο vibramycin και augmentin  .Μπορει και το bremamox να σε καλυπτει σε συνδιασμο με αυτο που δινεις αλλα ειναι σκετο αμοξισιλινη και οχι συνδιασμος με κλαβουλανικο που ειναι πιο δραστικο .Εχει προχωρημενη διογκωση και δεν σε παιρνει να ρισκαρεις χρονικα ...  

πες μου ποιο vibramycin εχεις .. το σιροπι ; υπολογιζω και σου στελνω σε λιγο και για AUGMENTIN

----------


## jk21

Σου εστειλα με πμ δοσολογια για το augmentin . Για φαρμακα που ειναι και για ανθρωπινη χρηση και δεν αναγραφουν απανω δοσολογια για πτηνα , δεν θελω να υπαρχουν δημοσια για κακη χρηση απο ατομα που διαβαζουν χωρις να ξερουμε το προβλημα τους ....

----------


## ZETAPEL

Ευχαριστώ πολύ,σου απάντησα κι εγώ με πμ.Καληνυχτα

----------


## ZETAPEL

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Τα νεότερα για το παπάκι έχουν ως εξής : Σήμερα ήταν κάπως καλύτερα μπορώ να πω, δηλαδή, έκανε μερικά βηματάκια στους αγκώνες του μόνο του, κολύμπησε λίγο στη λεκάνη που του βάζω, καθαρίστηκε, περιποιήθηκε τον εαυτό του μόνος του, σήκωνε λίγο το κορμάκι του πιο ψηλά για να τιναχτεί, και στάθηκε για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα λίγο πιο ψηλά στα πόδια του (όχι κανονικά όμως).
Το περίεργο βέβαια είναι ότι δεν ήθελε να φάει το φαγητό του, ούτε αυγό, ούτε σαλιγκάρια, ούτε τόνο...ούτε σπανακόρυζο που δοκίμασα να του δώσω. Έφαγε με μεγάλη λαχτάρα φύραμα ανακατεμένο με πίτουρα, σπαστό καλαμπόκι, καλαμπόκι σε σκόνη και λίγο μέλι, όλα αυτά ανακατεμένα με λίγο γάλα και νερό. Κοιμήθηκε πολύ και το βράδυ δεν είχε όρεξη ούτε για φύραμα, παρά μόνο για ντομάτα...Γιατί αυτή η αλλαγή στην όρεξή του? Δε μου αρέσει που δεν τρώει όπως πριν (όχι ότι μένει και πεινασμένο βέβαια). Το πρωί του έδωσα Augmentin (όπως μου είπες όσον αφορά τη δόση) και το βράδυ Vibramycin. Αν δεν τρώει καλά, θα του τα δίνω από το στόμα με τη σύριγγα..Θα δω αύριο εάν θα θέλει να φάει και τί.
Σχετικά με τον ύπνο, είναι φυσιολογικό που κοιμάται αρκετές ώρες...; Φαντάζομαι θα είναι, σα μωράκι που είναι. Ουφ..στεναχώριες.

----------


## jk21

Γεωργια ειναι θετικο οτι εστω και λιγο στηριζεται 

το οτι δεν τρωει κατι και θελει ομως κατι αλλο , δεν  νομιζω να ειναι προβλημα αλλα δεν εχω εμπειρια συμπεριφορας τετοιων πουλιων 

Οι αντιβιωσεις ειναι δυο δοσεων και η μια και η αλλη ετσι οπως στα ειπα νομιζω , οχι η μια το πρωι ή αλλα το απογευμα ! δες λιγο τα πμ και αν δεν καταλαβαινεις κατι , στειλε μου με παραθεση του μηνυματος και των συγκεκριμενων σημειων

----------


## Pidgey

Τι νέα από το παπάκι;

----------


## ZETAPEL

Καλημερα σε όλους, το παπάκι σήμερα δεν είχε πολλά κέφια...Έχει χάσει την όρεξη του και με στεναχωρεί.Ειναι κακό σημάδι να μη θέλει να τρώει αυτά που έτρωγε.Με το ζόρι έφαγε μία αυγοτροφη που του έκανα κι αυτό πιο πολύ για να πάρει τα φάρμακα του.Δεν ξέρω αν κατάφερε να πάρει καλά τη δόση του.Αυτο που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι όλο θέλει να κοιμάται..Και επίσης παρατήρησα ότι οι κόρες των ματιών του έχουν ασπρίσει κάπως...Ούτε κι αυτό καλό σημάδι..Αλλά βλέπει.Εχω απελπιστει,δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.

----------


## Soulaki

Γεωργία μου,παρακολουθώ, εδω και μέρες το θέμα με το παπάκι σου.Ελπιζω να πάνε ολα καλα.
Δεν εχεις κάποιο πτηνιατρο εκει?  ή κάποιο σύλλογο , που να ασχολειτε με το είδος, να σε βοηθήσει?

----------


## jk21

Γεωργια εδωσες πολυβιταμινη με βιτ Α στη συσταση ; η ποδοδερματιτιδα εχει σαν αιτια την ελλειψη βιταμινης Α που κανει το δερμα ευαλωτο σε προσβολες και τα προβληματα στα ματια , συχνα ειναι και απο ελλειψη αυτης της βιταμινης .Χρειαζεται σιγουρα ζωικη τροφη για να βοηθηθει αφου η βιτ Α ειναι πλουσια σε ζωικα λιπαρα και ιχθυελαια .Ναι δεν μου αρεσει και μενα η εξελιξη οπως την αναφερεις

----------


## ZETAPEL

Γεια σας και πάλι.Δυστυχωε το παπάκι δεν τα κατάφερε..Από το πρωί ήταν ακεφο και ήθελε να πίνει πολύ νερό από χθες.Μετα μου άρχισε κάτι περίεργα τικ και τότε κατάλαβα πως δεν θα τα καταφερει. Μετά από συζήτηση που είχα με έναν πτηνιατρο στο εξωτερικό μου είπε ότι το παπάκι είχε όλα τα συμπτώματα της χολέρας,η οποία είναι θανάσιμη και μάλιστα πολύ γρήγορα.Μπορειτε να διαβάσετε στο ιντερνετ γι αυτή.Θεραπευεται μόνο με ένα συγκεκριμένο ενεσιμο φάρμακο (αν χορηγηθεί σε νεοσσό) αλλά πάλι μπορεί να επανέλθει..Μάλλον δε θα τη γλίτωνε ο,τι κι αν έκανα.Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σας, ειδικά εσένα Δημήτρη..Εμαθα πολλά αυτές τις μέρες για τα πουλάκια γενικώς και θα έχω το νου μου από δω κι εμπρός για τα υπόλοιπα πτηνά μου.Θα παραμείνω φυσικά στην παρέα σας και ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά που θα τα πούμε να είναι για κάτι πιο ευχάριστο.Εις το επανιδείν

----------


## jk21

Kριμα .... αναφερονται στα συμπτωματα και τα πρηξιματα στις αρθρωσεις αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα που τουλαχιστον απ οσα ακουσαμε , δεν φαινοταν να υπαρχουν ...

Οπως και να εχει ας αναπαυτει ...

Γεωργια θα χαρω να σε εχουμε κοντας μας , ανεξαρτητα απο την ασχημη εξελιξη ....

----------


## Pidgey

Κρίμα... Να 'σαι καλά που προσπάθησες να το βοηθήσεις...  Καλό του ταξίδι...

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ κρίμα, Γεωργία μου.....ας ξεκουραστεί, το καημένουλικο.

----------

